# Sticky  Turbo for sr20de (Sticky Please)



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

*SR20DE TURBO INFO & OPTIONS (READ)*

Brock, 

The turbo that hotshot is including in that kit is very large. It you are 
going to be doing most of your driving on the street I would suggest a 
T3/T04E hybrid or smaller. The injectors that are included with that kit 
are only medium sized, they will support approx 230WHP if I remember 
correctly. If you want to get a turbo that does 230WHP you can use 370cc 
injectors, stock MAF, and stock fuel pump. Beyond that you are looking at a 
custom fuel 
rail for MSD injectors, upgraded (Ford Cobra) MAF, and a larger fuel pump. 
A JWT is luckily the easiest, and cheapest way to electronically control 
your fuel and spark needs! Use it with whatever fuel system you choose. 
230HP is a nice amount for the street, but if you crave more power, you 
will need to spend the extra money. Here would be a good street setup, it 
is fairly cheap and has almost zero lag. You save a lot of money by not 
needing a wastegate, MAF, Fuel pump, and Fuel Rail. 

JWT ECU 
370cc injectors 
T25 turbo 
Bluebird DET Manifold 
OEM or Custom Downpipe 
Some sort of OEM BOV 
Hotshot Intercooler with piping 
3inch exhaust 
Manual Boost Controller 
ACT Street/Strip Clutch 

If you crave more power, here would be a good ~320WHP setup: 

JWT ECU 
Cobra MAF 
FMAX/Protech/Redline Manifold 
T3/T04E hybrid with Stage III .63 A/R turbine housing and .50 A/R 50trim 
compressor housing 
MSD 50lb/hr injectors 
FTF or JWT fuel rail 
HKS or TiAL Wastegate 
HKS, Greddy, TiAL BOV 
Walbro or 300ZX TT Fuel pump 
Electronic Boost Controller (People seem to like the Greddy Profec B around 
here) 
2.5 inch Downpipe should be ok, bigger is better though 
3 inch exhaust 
Strong Clutch, equivalent to ACT ExtremePP with HD Disk 
Large Spearco Intercooler 

If you are looking to reaplace your front tires every other week, here is a 
good ~400HP Setup, this is the limit of the stock bottom end: 

JWT ECU with 4bar fuel program 
Cobra MAF 
FMAX/Protech/Redline Manifold 
T3/T04E hybrid with Stage III .82 A/R turbine housing and .50 A/R 50trim 
compressor housing 
JWT S3 cams 
MSD 50lb/hr injectors 
New Fuel Pressure Regulator 
FTF or JWT fuel rail 
HKS or TiAL Wastegate 
HKS, Greddy, TiAL BOV 
Walbro or 300ZX TT Fuel pump 
Electronic Boost Controller 
3 inch Downpipe 
3 inch exhaust 
ACT ExtremePP with HD Disk, or 6 puck 
Large Spearco Intercooler 
Aquamist Water Injection 
MSD 6A Ignition 

Here is a setup that should get you 500HP, I think you would be nuts to run 
this on the street: 

JWT ECU with 4bar fuel program 
Cobra MAF 
FMAX/Protech/Redline Manifold 
T3/T04E hybrid with Stage V .82 A/R turbine housing and .60 A/R 57 trim 
compressor housing 
JWT C1 cams 
JWT Springs and Titanium retainers 
Cam gears 
MSD 72lb/hr injectors 
New Fuel Pressure Regulator 
FTF or JWT fuel rail 
HKS or TiAL Wastegate 
HKS, Greddy, TiAL BOV 
Walbro or 300ZX TT Fuel pump 
Electronic Boost Controller 
3 inch Downpipe 
3 or 3.5 inch exhaust 
Strong Clutch, equivalent to ACT ExtremePP with HD Disk 
Large Spearco Intercooler 
Aquamist Water Injection 
O2 Induction Stage II Intake Manifold 
JWT Headwork 
Arais Forged Pistons 
Crower of equivalent rods 
MSD 6A Ignition 

If you plan on holding up a Federal Bank, Slingin Rock or inherited great 
wealth, this could probably net you 700HP, but it is purely a guess! 

MoTeC Engine management (AEM has a cool one coming out soon!) 
3 Bar MAP sensor 
Custom Equal length exhaust manifold 
HKS 50mm SS Wastegate 
TIAL BOV 
Very large turbo, something like a T78, or T88 
4inch open downpipe 
JWT C1 cams 
JWT Spring and Titanium retainers 
Custom Fuel Rail with 8 injectors 
Aeromotive 1000HP fuel pump 
Massive Air to Water Intercooler 
Aquamist Water Injection 
Custom Intake manifold with large plenum 
Custom Spec 7.5:1 pistons 
Titanium Rods 
JUN Stroker Kit 
DPR Headwork 
Enlarged Valves 
MSD 7A Ignition 
Dodge 3500 Cummins Diesel Pulling a 25' trailer with 30 SR20 transmissions 



*have fun guys*
O


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

ill take one of those!


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

hmmm hey mods why isn't this made a stick?
Pm me if you like

This is info from the (mailing list on how to turbo a DE) 
Mike K please explain that this info has been validated by others.

This is a cut and paste that will help all those that want to go Turbo.

What's the Problem?
O


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> *hmmm hey mods why isn't this made a stick?
> Pm me if you like
> 
> This is info from the (mailing list on how to turbo a DE)
> ...


No thats all good avice.

Mike


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

I have another suggestion for you guys/girls out there that have the knowledge and know how or just like doing things on your own. 

Very obtainable 230whp:

Stock ECU $0.00
SR20DET $975 - $1,500
Apex SAFC $320.00
Apex Turbo Timer $95.00
3inch exhaust $500
Adjustable wastegate actuator $0.89
Uprated pressure plate $250
Stock clutch disc or 2000 above 

Roughly $2,700 - $2,800

Then if you what more horsepower purchase a JWT ECU programed for whatever size injectors you want or 525cc/min and safely make 340whp for an additional $500 JWT ECU and whatever more it cost for larger injectors and possible fuel rail and still have room to make more horsepower before sending you JWT computer back for reprogramming because you have an SAFC and can safely control the fuel flow up to 780cc/min or 500whp.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

A T25 from the DET will not make that kind of power reliably if at all. You'd have to upgrade the turbo also to hit 340whp.


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

Duh I forgot to add the upgraded turbo part.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Got any info like this regarding a turbo setup on a 1.6L?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

These are my plan for my sr20de if you could let me know if my stock block can handle this thank you.


garett T3/04e
3"downpipe
3" exaust
HKS BOV
Spearco intercoller
piping
jwt ecu
50lb injectors
cobra maf
maf plug
clutchnet clutch
255lph fuel pump
jgy fuel rail
k&n filter

Hoping for 325 at the wheels
Possible on stok block or am i just crazy

Thanx
Jason


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

You guys left out the turbo you can get from the dealer!!! The T28 turbo still counts right? LOL, jk! If you are looking for more options, a T28 will keep you in the small turbo's with some pretty impressive power! Its no T3/T04E but the pricetag on the complete kit is not up as high! You can also upgrade from the T28 to the GT3037!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey Boosterwitch what all did you do to your 200 to give it the 394HP and is the car very reliable post back and let me know 

Thanx,
Jason


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'll take the 700hp option! Guess it's time to start slingin rocks


----------



## tredragon (Nov 16, 2002)

Killase-r said:


> *These are my plan for my sr20de if you could let me know if my stock block can handle this thank you.
> 
> Hoping for 325 at the wheels
> Possible on stok block or am i just crazy*


You're not crazy. The SR20DE was overbuilt to an extent. You could go above that number without talking about pistons, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

how do you convert "XX lb injectors" to "XXX cc injectors"?


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

lb/hr x 10.5 = cc/min

just the opposite of cc/min to lb/hr except you divide

cc/min divide by 10.5 = lb/hr


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

<-----------------LOST!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

would that be possible for doing that with the GA motors? or is that information only for the SR20DE motors?

i might hafta read it again but i would like to know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Turbo for sr20de*



onyxeros said:


> Dodge 3500 Cummins Diesel Pulling a 25' trailer with 30 SR20 transmissions


funiest thing i have ever read.
are we talking about usdm de motors or jdm?? i have a jdm de motor with a t03t04e and jwt ecu.. i am switching to wideband and doing safc.. with the fuel problems solved im hoping for over 260whp, but its scary on higher compression..


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Turbo for sr20de*

If you crave more power, here would be a good ~320WHP setup: 

JWT ECU 
Cobra MAF 
FMAX/Protech/Redline Manifold 
T3/T04E hybrid with Stage III .63 A/R turbine housing and .50 A/R 50trim 
compressor housing 
MSD 50lb/hr injectors 
FTF or JWT fuel rail 
HKS or TiAL Wastegate 
HKS, Greddy, TiAL BOV 
Walbro or 300ZX TT Fuel pump 
Electronic Boost Controller (People seem to like the Greddy Profec B around 
here) 
2.5 inch Downpipe should be ok, bigger is better though 
3 inch exhaust 
Strong Clutch, equivalent to ACT ExtremePP with HD Disk 
Large Spearco Intercooler 
________________________________________________

What If I just did this:

JWT ECU
T3/T04E hybrid
FMAX Manifold
TiAL Wastegate
TiAL BOV
Greddy Profec B 
2.5 inch Downpipe 
3 inch exhaust 
ACT ExtremePP with HD Disk
FMAX supplied Intercooler.

I'm pretty sure this is the FMAX Stage 1 setup. I'm not worried about lag as it would be nice to not be boosting in rushhour traffic

Does this sound like a decent setup? If so what would you add to make sure it runs reliably without detonation?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *would that be possible for doing that with the GA motors? or is that information only for the SR20DE motors?
> 
> i might hafta read it again but i would like to know. *


 yes wouldnt some of us like 2 know


----------



## badger122 (Apr 11, 2003)

even if you put in 370cc injectors and got a new JWT ECU (programed for 370cc injectors), wouldnt you still need a fuel pressure riser to comensate for the turbo?


----------



## badger122 (Apr 11, 2003)

*FUEL*

hey, i was wondering if you put 370cc injectors and a new JWT ECU (programed for 370cc injectors) on a turbo sentra, would you still need a fuel pressure riser?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

The ECU runs the injectors. The only time ya need a FPR as in regulator is if you go to the 4-bar program in the ECU. I don't know if you can even get this for the ga16 ECU.


----------



## badger122 (Apr 11, 2003)

Another thing i was wondering is what does A/R mean when talking about the size of turbos? And also what units it measured in?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

badger122 said:


> *Another thing i was wondering is what does A/R mean when talking about the size of turbos? And also what units it measured in? *


 also, while you're at it, what is trim? I've feel like an idiot if I were to ask this in it's own thread


----------



## badger122 (Apr 11, 2003)

Does any one know how much psi a SR20 with stock pistons and rods can take with a like a 24 inch intercooler and a T28 turbo, before it will start knocking? Any comments will helpful. thanks


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *also, while you're at it, what is trim? I've feel like an idiot if I were to ask this in it's own thread  *


A/R stands for Air/Ratio, and trim is the actual size of the turbine housing. The higher the trim, the larger the turbine housing, and the greater the A/R. If that didn't make any sense, it just means how big it is!


----------



## drubin (Aug 5, 2002)

*newbie question*

Just out of curiosity, can a low pressure turbo setup be built a little at a time or does everything need to be installed at once? For example, can you run it with stock exhaust and upgrade later or is this not recommended? If this is possible, then in what order should things be done?


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Your stock pistons on a T28 will take all that the T28 can give it. I have seen a T3/T04E put 22psi down an SR20's throat and it took all of that. I would not do it all day because it will probably blow up. But it all depends on the previous track record that the motor has and also how many miles are on it! Good luck


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *A/R stands for Air/Ratio, and trim is the actual size of the turbine housing. The higher the trim, the larger the turbine housing, and the greater the A/R. If that didn't make any sense, it just means how big it is! *


Actually, it stands for Area to Radius. Referring to the scroll.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

JonSER said:


> *Actually, it stands for Area to Radius. Referring to the scroll. *


I never like science anyway.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

what should i do frist to turbo my sr20de its a 95 se-r :what do i need to get and where if any sites post em and whats this thing about the ford cobra maf how do i get that and will that work for car for what it has: ing:17,hotshot headers,2 1/4/ piping hi-flow cat,intake.? thanks


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

have to sell the headers than... turbo= no headers..


----------



## slammed200sx (Jan 5, 2003)

yo... Hotshotnissan.. im willing to buy the headers from you.. i stay in FL. miami .. so let me know.. thanx


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

umm..i'm talking about a sr20det in a 240sx by the way..

the phase2motortrend race car is running 25psi and pushing 474wrhp with stock bottom end. they are shooting for 500hp. oh dear god..

i like the z32 mafs better more than cobra mafs. i think it's also a lot more popular. if you run z32 mafs, apexi safc is poo. same as jwt ecu. apexi safc and jwt ecu is poo for nissans. nissan mafs don't really fit safc's.. save your money and get an apexi power fc. kick ass ecu and fuel management system. if you want, you can upgrade the pfc so it also controls the boost... pfc is king.

here's the setup i want:
tomei valves, valve springs, valve guides, valve pivots, rocker arm stopper
z32 mafs / apexi intake
apexi head gasket
greddy intake manifold
HKS cams/gears
tomei fuel pump/nismo 555cc injectors/hks fuel rail
apexi power fc
apexi avcr
hks exhaust manifold
hks GT-RS turbo upgrade
blitz nurspec r exhaust
blitz 3" downpipe
blitz lm intercooler upgrade
koyo radiator upgrade
act clutch upgrade
tomei 2.2 liter stroker kit

will have 400+ hp


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

forget the stroker kit - spend the money on jun forgies and youll save heaps. Going to 2.2 isnt going to give you a very good power / value for money ratio


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: SR20DE TURBO INFO & OPTIONS (READ)*



onyxeros said:


> *Brock,
> 
> Dodge 3500 Cummins Diesel Pulling a 25' trailer with 30 SR20 transmissions
> 
> O *


Yeah, I'm not gonna be anywhere NEAR 700hp .Probably about 495hp less. Will the stock FWD SR20 tranny hold 205-230hp safely? Can I race with a stock tranny with that much power? What can I do to get a stronger tranny without buying a new one(or a new gearset).


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Cryo-treating and welding helps reduce chances of tranny breakage if not remove it completely. Stock trannies don't last too long with turbo applications as the gears are too soft and are prone to breaking (even DET trannies break easily!).

Getting the PAR gearset (available through JGYCUSTOMS at http://www.jgycustoms.com) would be a good idea, but the price is too prohibitive for most people to buy it ($2900).


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

yes this is true .but if ppl want to push that kind of HP,It's a must... Because the money tied up in these engines ,and not have a a drive train to back it is brakeage after ,brakeage. 2900 bucks is pale in comparesion to braking your tranny 5,6 times..... my 2 cents.


----------



## Black200SX (Feb 15, 2004)

So does someone make a full kit that is actually decent for these cars? With the money I should have left over from selling my Truck, I might be able to buy a nice basic turbo kit. I should have about $2500-$3000 to blow. 

Though I should just put it towards the new car and stuff, what fun would that be?!?!?!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Black200SX said:


> So does someone make a full kit that is actually decent for these cars? With the money I should have left over from selling my Truck, I might be able to buy a nice basic turbo kit. I should have about $2500-$3000 to blow.
> 
> Though I should just put it towards the new car and stuff, what fun would that be?!?!?!


same place has alot of options check out the web site.
it's a few post above this one.


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

*hp top out*

running a t25 w/ jwt ecu/ 4 bar, bored maf, walboro fuel pump, 370cc injectors.

what hp would you most likely top out at? 

im hearing with the 370 injectors you would top out at over 250 hp, but i have seen t25's cranked up to 12 lbs of boost with 370 injectors, and 4 bar pushing about 300 hp.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

seRpwr said:


> running a t25 w/ jwt ecu/ 4 bar, bored maf, walboro fuel pump, 370cc injectors.
> 
> what hp would you most likely top out at?
> 
> im hearing with the 370 injectors you would top out at over 250 hp, but i have seen t25's cranked up to 12 lbs of boost with 370 injectors, and 4 bar pushing about 300 hp.


I was going to run a 4 bar program, but my tech that's doing the install talked me out of it. I believe with the boost set at 12lbs, you should see 280whp max. I think that's where we'll see limits with the turbo and overworking the injectors. Then again, I'm a monkey.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

4 bar and 370cc inj? I would say that's alot of fuel for such small injectors. I'd say the turbo is the biggest limiting factor. the Injectors and the turbo are equally matched IMO, but I think the 4 bar is sorta unnecessary unless you are running T4 and 550cc+ injectors.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> 4 bar and 370cc inj? I would say that's alot of fuel for such small injectors. I'd say the turbo is the biggest limiting factor. the Injectors and the turbo are equally matched IMO, but I think the 4 bar is sorta unnecessary unless you are running T4 and 550cc+ injectors.


And that's why I'm going to be running a 3 bar program.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> umm..i'm talking about a sr20det in a 240sx by the way..
> 
> the phase2motortrend race car is running 25psi and pushing 474wrhp with stock bottom end. they are shooting for 500hp. oh dear god..
> 
> i like the z32 mafs better more than cobra mafs. i think it's also a lot more popular. if you run z32 mafs, apexi safc is poo. same as jwt ecu. apexi safc and jwt ecu is poo for nissans.


The only reason why JWT uses the Cobra MAF is that its half the price of a Z32 MAF. They have Z32 MAF programs for those that insist on it. There is no performance advantage to a Z32 MAF over a Cobra.

Mike


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> And that's why I'm going to be running a 3 bar program.


i had andreas help me out with my set up.. thats what he suggested. thanks for the imput


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

seRpwr said:


> i had andreas help me out with my set up.. thats what he suggested. thanks for the imput


No sweat. Nick Hunter down here in So Cal helped me to decide on running a 3 bar vice 4. We'll just have to see how the car runs when I eventually score my ECU back one day.


----------

